# Riding through obstacles



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

how neat!!! looks like fun


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

you just have those places around?!?

i wish _we_ had something like that!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I was very surprised to find out but some organizations and volunteers put lots of efforts to have such places. I have 2 close by: both with nice cross-country course and big rings (and of course lots of trailer parking, water, seats, etc.). You have to be member of county to use one ($15/year) and 2nd one is free. I also have to say that volunteers from different groups maintain horse-riding trails.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

that's awesome! I want!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

So jealous! We don't have places like that here to use for a price like that! Everywhere is privately owned and super expensive or the general public can't use them! Looks like fun and so well maintained, lovely grass!


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

Ive told you before but i will say it again. I love that paint!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That's so cool Kitten!!

I want to find out if there's anything like that around me...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, folks! 

Appy, do you have local horse forums? We have at least 2 in MD/VA area and people are very nice sharing information and experience about places to ride. For example, SHADOWSRIDER page by Susan gives the list and overview of all parks in area. Extremely helpful! Most places I tried I found from there.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

There is a forum for NJ people.. I'll have to ask them


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

sounds like fun. I wish we had somewhere like that around here


----------

